

Basho Luwak (large file support for Riak) - bradfordw
http://github.com/basho/luwak
Luwak is a service layer on Riak that provides a simple, file-oriented abstraction for enormous objects.
======
ericflo
A very interesting development from the guys at Basho, who've been on a tear
recently.

It looks to target the crowd who would have gone with MogileFS or something
like it.

------
bradfordw
From the tippy top of the README: Luwak is a service layer on Riak that
provides a simple, file-oriented abstraction for enormous objects.

